# Precision Power powerclass amps, NEW epx223, and a frx322



## jmw3235 (May 6, 2011)

All on ebay if you do a search for wrightj18

pc2100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-Power-PPI-pc2100-1-/140575557693?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item20baf4c83d

http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-Power-PPI-pc2100-2-/140575559495?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item20baf4cf47

pc4100
http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-Power...ryZ18795QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


qbass knob
http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-Power...2886223?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item20ba336e4f


epx-223(NEW)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-Power...ryZ79840QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ken261 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd love to have one of those QBass knobs for my PC 4800, but not sure I've got $60 to drop on it. 
Hmm, seller is not too far from me, wonder if he'll do a trade.


----------

